# Some models from last week



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Sherlock, miniature Jack Russel










Lola and Archie


----------



## fox_y (Mar 31, 2011)

oh my, that little Russel is just too cute for words!!

the other two are adorable too of course, very nice job


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwww there sooo cute


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

fox_y said:


> oh my, that little Russel is just too cute for words!!
> 
> the other two are adorable too of course, very nice job


Cheers, this will give you an idea of his size


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Awww, how cute!
Great photography.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

IrishSetter said:


> Awww, how cute!
> Great photography.


thankyou very much


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow beautiful photos!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very cute and great pictures


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

Smunch!! Smunch!! Cute little critters!


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww how cute are they??!! i love lola and archie! great photograhy x


----------

